# i dont have any symptoms except sore breast



## JulianasMommy

which is REALLY worrying me... this happen to anyone else and they have a healthy pregnancy? With my daughter i was VERY sick


----------



## JulianasMommy

oh and i will be 5 weeks monday


----------



## Hunkdorey

Hi, I will be 20 weeks on Monday and had NO symptoms whatsoever! The odd sore booby at night and that was it. I have only just started to have heartburn just now, I now feel officially pregnant!! 

Dont let it worry you, enjoy the fact that you dont feel sick at the sight and/or smell of almost everything xxx


----------



## Embo78

Its VERY common not to have many symptoms. My nausea only started kicking my butt from 7 weeks!


----------



## AveryATL

JulianasMommy said:


> oh and i will be 5 weeks monday

I will be 5 weeks on Monday too . I also have no symptoms except for sore breasts. Last time, I was pretty nauseous, but ended up with a blighted ovum. 

I have been worried about the same thing, but I am figuring that more symptoms will show up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## JulianasMommy

thanks ladies... going for a scan today... FX!


----------



## Narla83

Hi hun my symptoms kicked in when I hit 6 weeks and are slowly getting worse :dohh:

Massive congrats to you on your BFP I remember you from ttcal!! Hope your scan goes well.x


----------



## JulianasMommy

thank you so much! :)


----------



## JulianasMommy

im guessing i wont see much... but seeing anything is better than nothing.


----------



## Patience81

If it helps I had absolutely no sickness and only symptom was sore boobs and am now 40 weeks.


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm 5+3 and dont have any symptoms except sore boobs. I dont get morning sickness anyway, but I;ve not really been as tired as I usually am when pregnant. This is worrying me, but I think that anything will worry me.
let us know how your scan goes.


----------



## JulianasMommy

the scan went great! :) Going back next week to hopefully see a heatbeat


----------



## AveryATL

Yay!!!!


----------

